# lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?



## Plinius (6. April 2010)

*lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*

hallo leute

mein pc macht laute, ratternde geräusche (die er seit seinem 2 monatigen  bestehen noch nicht gemacht hat )

ich dachte zunächst an einen gehäuselüfter
vorhin, beim booten hat auf einmal ein viel lauteres, mechanisches  rattern begonnen
ich habe im betrieb den pc aufgeschraubt und der lüfter den ich unter  verdacht hatte war es nicht

viel mehr kann das geräusch von 2 verschiedenen teilen kommen (da sie so  nah beieinander sind, konnte ich es akustisch nicht feststellen)
front lüfter oder festplatte

nach dem herunterfahren war das laute geräusch weg
und beim botten kam es auch nicht wieder - dafür aber noch das alte  (nicht gar so laute) rattern

gibt es ein tool mit dem ich meine festplatte auf fehler testen kann?  (zb ob irgendwas an den platten gekratzt hat) und ob es dringend ist  dass ich meine daten rette? (das wichtigste habe ich bereits gesichert)

habt ihr vll sonst einen rat was da los sein könnte?
(festplatte ist eine samsung spinpoint f1 1tb, gehäuse ist ein enermax  starray und lüster ist glaub ich zalman, welcher genau weiß ich leider  nicht  )

salut und herzlichen dank 

ps: weil wir auch im netzteil forum sind  :
wie "berechne" ich, wie stark ein wattnetzteil für meine komponenten sein muss? rechne ich einfach die angaben die die hersteller machen zusammen, oder sollte man noch was anderes beachten und miteinbeziehen?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2010)

*AW: lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*

Testen obs die Platte ist kannst du mit dem Tool hir:
HD Tune - Download - CHIP Online
Du könntest den Lüfter auch einfach vom Mainboard oder Netzteil abziehen, oder mit einem Kugelschreiber blockieren das er anhält, dann merks du ja ob er die Geheusche verursacht.

Zum Netzteil, poste mal welche Hartware du betreiben willst dann können wie hir dir darüber bescheit geben welches ausreichend ist, da gibts ein paar besonders gescheite Köpfe dafür.


----------



## Plinius (6. April 2010)

*AW: lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*

kann ich den lüfter nicht kaputt machen wenn ich den einfach im betrieb mit nem stift anhalte?

danke für das tool, werd das mal ausprobieren

die hardware wäre: athlon 2 x3 435 (oder 425, weiß den namen ned genau)
msi 5770 hawk
4gb dd3 ram (welchen genau weiß nicht, aber tendiere zu GEIL)
mainboard...irgendein gutes/günstiges von asus
festplatte: 1x samsung f1 1tb und 1x samsung f2 1tb
eine tv karte...welche genau weiß ich leider noch nicht
und 1 dvd brenner

salut


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2010)

*AW: lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*

Also vorrausgesetzt wir reden über Markennetzteile, von be quiet oder Cougar, Seasonic...dann reichen Netzteile ab 450Watt für dein System.
Bitte keine billig Teile nehmen wie LC-Power oder Super-Flower.....und änliche Konsorten.

Nein keine Angst du kannst den Lüfter nicht kaputt machen wenn du ihn anhälts keine Sorge.


----------



## Mr-Abe-Simpson (6. April 2010)

*AW: lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*



hulkhardy1 schrieb:


> Also vorrausgesetzt wir reden über Markennetzteile, von be quiet oder Cougar, Seasonic...dann reichen Netzteile ab 450Watt für dein System.
> Bitte keine billig Teile nehmen wie LC-Power oder Super-Flower.....und änliche Konsorten.
> 
> Nein keine Angst du kannst den Lüfter nicht kaputt machen wenn du ihn anhälts keine Sorge.



Gut für den Lüfter ist es dennoch nicht - besser sanft abbremsen als plötzlich einen Stift reinzuhalten. Leichte Deformation des Lüfters -> Laufunruhe -> Schnellerer Lagerschaden.

Und bequiet ist so gut übrigens auch nicht mehr und Super-Flower so extrem übel nun auch nicht. Man darf sich halt nicht zuviel davon versprechen.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (6. April 2010)

*AW: lautes rattern im pc - lüfter oder evntl festplatte? testtool für hdd?*

Woraus schließt du das be quiet angeblich nicht mehr so gut ist? Und gleich zeitig ist Super-Flower nicht mehr so schlecht? Be quiet gehört immernoch zu den besten Herrstellern und Super-Flower ist immernoch totaler Schrott, da lass ich mit mir nicht diskutieren über be quiet ja, aber nicht über Super-Flower, einfach Müll!!!


----------

